# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Het verhaal van een chirurg met een passie

## Leontien

Op 27 oktober zendt RTL4 het eerste deel uit van een indrukwekkende documentaire over het eerste borstkankerziekenhuis van Nederland dat dit jaar in april haar deuren opende. Voor de documentaire volgde programmamaakster Doret Van der Sloot het afgelopen jaar alle ontwikkelingen rond het ontstaan van dit unieke ziekenhuis in Bilthoven. Van de droom van een chirurg over betere zorg, naar de dagelijkse realiteit voor borstkankerpatiënten en hun behandelteam. Een boeiende reportage van een lange weg, niet zonder slag of stoot, met grote risicos en de onvermijdelijke blokkades van concurrentie en verzekeraars. 




Documentairemaakster Doret Van der Sloot volgt niet alleen directeur Jan van Bodegom op zijn weg naar zijn allergrootste uitdaging die ruim zes jaar van zijn leven in beslag nam. Er komen ook specialisten en patiënten aan het woord. Allen hebben één doel voor ogen: het realiseren van een ziekenhuis waar de patiënt centraal staat, waar de zorg patiëntvriendelijk is, waar persoonlijke benadering en snelheid van diagnose en behandelplan voorop staat, een ziekenhuis zonder ponsplaatjes, zonder balie en met voldoende tijd voor de patiënt. En dat alles binnen het verzekerde zorgstelsel in Nederland.

*Deel 1 op 27 oktober, 11.50 uur*
In deel I van de documentaire wordt duidelijk welke hobbels er organisatorisch en financieel moeten worden genomen. De chirurg wordt ondernemer, politicus en lobbyist. Er wordt toegewerkt naar een apotheose tijdens de opening in mei waarbij Koningin Máxima het ziekenhuis officieel zal openen. De teleurstelling is wrang en pijnlijk voelbaar als blijkt dat een tegenoffensief van de concurrentie uiteindelijk resulteert in het afgelasten van dit koninklijk bezoek.

*Deel 2 op 3 november, 11.50 uur*
Op 3 november volgen we in deel 2 de voorbereidingen op de operatie van Gini. Gini is draagster van een erfelijk gen waardoor de kans op borstkanker voor haar erg groot is. Gini laat beide borsten preventief verwijderen en deelt haar ervaringen met de kijker. Ondertussen begeeft Jan van Bodegom zich tijdens een symposium in de Rode Hoed in Amsterdam in het hol van de leeuw. Collega-specialisten van concurrerende ziekenhuizen leggen hem het vuur aan de schenen en de angst en argwaan van de tegenpartij wordt duidelijk voelbaar. De allergrootste uitdaging zit dan nog in het afsluiten van goede contracten met alle zorgverzekeraars. Langzaam wordt duidelijk dat één verzekeraar zijn eigen weg kiest

Ga jij kijken?

----------


## Nora

Ah, jammer, ik heb het niet gezien. Iemand anders wel?

----------

